# Red Poodle Shampoo



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that someone was using Pantene Red Expressions on their red standard poodles, so I just bought some (it was on a really good sale!) 
Has anyone tried this? Is it a really bad idea? I'm second guessing myself now hwell:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I've tried them all!!! I found the best off-the-shelf is Burnished Bronze shampoo. Actually, I've made my own that is better then anything on the market, it's natural and is more in-line to the REAL red color and not some pinky red additives. I plan to pitch it to a grooming company.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe I'm a "believe everything I read" kinda gal, but I thought I heard you weren't supposed to use human shampoo on dogs as the PH is different and it could cause problems with the dog's skin... Am I all wet?? 

I know that Chris Christiansen has red on red shampoo but it's waaaaay more expensive than Pantene (16 oz is $17!!)

http://www.chrissystems.com/whiteon.htm

I'll be watching this thread with interest!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I paid 3.49 ea for the shampoo and conditioner ... reg price is 8.49 according to the store I was shopping at.

I was actually told by a groomer to use Pantene products, or anything that has silicone in it! Who knows if that's good advice or not, thats why I thought I'd ask here...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> I've tried them all!!! I found the best off-the-shelf is Burnished Bronze shampoo. Actually, I've made my own that is better then anything on the market, it's natural and is more in-line to the REAL red color and not some pinky red additives. I plan to pitch it to a grooming company.


Can you send me some? I would love to try it! let me know how much $.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Maybe I'm a "believe everything I read" kinda gal, but I thought I heard you weren't supposed to use human shampoo on dogs as the PH is different and it could cause problems with the dog's skin... Am I all wet??
> 
> I know that Chris Christiansen has red on red shampoo but it's waaaaay more expensive than Pantene (16 oz is $17!!)
> 
> ...


I think with some it might be the case but not with all. Just look at ingredients and you will see that many of these dog shampoos have same ingredients as human ones. I read PH is nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I think with some it might be the case but not with all. Just look at ingredients and you will see that many of these dog shampoos have same ingredients as human ones. I read PH is nothing to be concerned with.


I agree Kpoos ! I love the burnished bronze I have used it for years, especially for the puppies as it is very gentle and no tears... But my all time favorite for the setters was Therma Silk smelled great and worked wonders. I love the human shampoos.. I tried the Pantene as well...Right now I am using the Herbal Esssence !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> Maybe I'm a "believe everything I read" kinda gal, but I thought I heard you weren't supposed to use human shampoo on dogs as the PH is different and it could cause problems with the dog's skin... Am I all wet??
> 
> I know that Chris Christiansen has red on red shampoo but it's waaaaay more expensive than Pantene (16 oz is $17!!)
> 
> ...


I have the chris stuff u need to mix it because the red is to brown i think ? Let me look at mine when I get home. I think my sister and I mixed the black with the red and it works really well. the only down size to this stuff is, it takes out the natural white shine on a hair shaft ( I hope that makes sense)


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have the Red on Red, Black on Black and Gold on Gold. They really dull the coat and the red on red is to PINK even with mixing it in with the black and gold as recommended.

Heather, PM me with your address and I'll send you a small bottle to try. I think you'll really like it!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

in aussiesweuse a lot of horse shampoos (and the PH thingsorta isa crock- as your water willhave different Ph tobeginwith ) 

they come in a bunch of different colors


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

***UPDATE***

I have found and used the BEST Conditioner for Reds!
All Systems Color Conditioners - Red/Brown
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/343172/catid/216/vname/All_Systems_Color_Conditioners

Talk about brightening and making the coat look like it's on FIRE!!! It's not a heavy conditioner either!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Would red shampoo be okay to use on an apricot like Teddy? 

As an aside about human shampoo vs. dog shampoo, when I was younger, I used to bathe my dogs in whatever was handy. I found that Johnson's Baby Shampoo worked well for killing fleas.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL, Ok so now I want to know what would you use for Silver??!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Would red shampoo be okay to use on an apricot like Teddy?
> 
> As an aside about human shampoo vs. dog shampoo, when I was younger, I used to bathe my dogs in whatever was handy. I found that Johnson's Baby Shampoo worked well for killing fleas.


Yeah good question~


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Olie said:


> LOL, Ok so now I want to know what would you use for Silver??!!


Me too, and black....I'm using the emerald black from Groomer's Edge, but I really can't tell a difference.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Marian said:


> Would red shampoo be okay to use on an apricot like Teddy?


Yes, it would. It would brighten his coat. I'll be trying them on my very light creamy Apricot girl, Lucy.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Olie said:


> LOL, Ok so now I want to know what would you use for Silver??!!


What's the goal with silver, brighter or darker?
For Brighter find a product with phytargent, it acts to naturally brighten silver pigments and whiten gray hair.
For Darker you can use the blackening shampoos. For natural ways to color enhance blacks and blues use indigo and black henna.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

UPDATE: 
FYI- _thestars _sent me some of the Red Shampoo that she makes, and I had the opportunity to use it on Rogan yesterday. Just thought I would let you all know that *I love it*! It has a *very *mild smell, which I love (I hate strong smelling products), it seemed to rinse out much easier then other things I've used, and the color, well it did really enhance the color without changing it or leaving the pink highlights like the Pantene does! Rogan looks more _"even colored" _today if that makes sense... he was a little faded on his tips from the sun and now he looks more all one color!! It's totally cool! I also used the Red/Brown conditioner from Cherry Brooke http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/343172/catid/216/vname/All_Systems_Color_Conditioners which _thestars _was nice enough to get for me and send to me as well (whoohoo no duty!) and I am eternally grateful!! How nice is this person I've never even met!?! :good: Poodle people are pretty darn cool! Anyway, she mentioned that every time I use the shampoo the color will get a little deeper...I feel like bathing him again today just to see! lol but I won't, too much work! 
Thanks so much for letting me try your product, just make sure when you market it, PLEASE make it available in Canada!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thank you very much for your accolades, *heather*, it is very much appreciated. If it isn't marketed in Canada, I'll be sure to send you a supply!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

There are at least 6 major companies that sell dog shampoo based on the color of the dog. Tropiclean, Oster, Laube, Isle of Dog, Plush Puppy, to name a few. They WILL stain. I wanted to make black dogs look blacker and richer. They product stained the plastic bottles I mixed it it. It works by opening the hair shaft up, releasing the dirt and allowing a tiny portion of color to fill the "pores". If you use it consistently it does make a difference, primarily in dogs who are losing color, such as a 12 year old or so. If you want really vibrant reds and rich browns and golds, Pet Esthe has THE bet product line http://www.petesthe.com/en/colorrest_en.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Will your red poodle shampoo be coming to the UK, TheStars? It sounds exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I hope it will one day. I changed up the base shampoo and everyone loves it so far. If you would like a trial sample I can send it your way, just PM me your address and I'll ship it. LaRouge #5 has already gone as far as South America already.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a very kind offer! I hope I have PMd correctly - let me know if it has not got through. I'm still learning my way around the intricacies of this site!


----------



## Cozette's Mommy (Nov 3, 2015)

thestars said:


> I've tried them all!!! I found the best off-the-shelf is Burnished Bronze shampoo. Actually, I've made my own that is better then anything on the market, it's natural and is more in-line to the REAL red color and not some pinky red additives. I plan to pitch it to a grooming company.


I wonder if shampoos for reds would work for an apricot poodle as well?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

That would depend on the color of the apricot.

The best site for henna for hair! For reds use below depending on tone. Their are some gold henna that work nicely on lighter apricots.
mixing; Henna for Hair: Learn to henna your hair: infinite colors, permanent, covers gray!

shop; Rajasthani Twilight Mehandi.com henna for hair: best customer support, lower prices, widest selection

Surya Brasil Henna Creams (These are the two that I have used.)
Henna Mahogany Cream
Henna Reddish Dark Blonde Cream

I would recommend mixing the Henna with a good concentrated shampoo.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

thestars said:


> I hope it will one day. I changed up the base shampoo and everyone loves it so far. If you would like a trial sample I can send it your way, just PM me your address and I'll ship it. LaRouge #5 has already gone as far as South America already.


I realize this is an old post, but I'm wondering if your shampoo is available commercially? If so, what is the name of the shampoo and where can I buy it? I have two red poodles...Thanks much


----------

